# DYI discus



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*DIY discus*

check this out


----------



## abel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats really cool, lots of detail


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

why does it say DYI on the thread title.

very cool video


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> why does it say DYI on the thread title.
> 
> very cool video


I was thinking of a good title ,a man made discus from scartch


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> why does it say DYI on the thread title.
> 
> very cool video


i think it's meant to say DIY


----------

